# Was ist GFK?



## Rosi (16. November 2005)

Beinahe hätten wir auf der Boot in Hamburg ein Boot gekauft. Bei Terhi aus Finnland. Aber trotz 100er Rabatte wollten wir noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen und haben dann entschieden, daß es nicht unser Anspruch ist, ein nagelneues Boot (für 13 000€) zu besitzen. (um glitschige Fische reinzuwerfen ) Der Motor kostet natürlich mehr als das Boot.

Der Verkäufer war gut!! 
Die Boote bestehen aus einer Sandwichkonstruktion. ABS Thermoplast außen und Polyurethanschaum innen. Die Außenhaut ist ziemlich kratzfest, die Finnen ziehen ihre Boote über die Steine zum Ufer. Die Boote sind leichter als GFK Boote und die Außenhaut ist nicht so empfindlich. 
Was ist denn nun GFK?


----------



## karlosito (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

GFK= GlasFaserKunststoff. so wurde es zumindest mir gesagt


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

GFK.......Glas-Fieber(Faser)-Kunstoff...:m :m


----------



## Psychorosi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

GFK = Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff.

Wird zum Teil auch als Stosstangen genommen, da man es schnell und biilig verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Lachsy (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff, kurz GFK, ist ein Faser-Kunststoff-Verbund aus einem Kunststoff (z. B. Polyesterharz, Epoxidharz oder Polyamid) und Glasfasern.

GFK ist auch unter der Bezeichnung Fiberglas bekannt

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GFK

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Psychorosi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

das heisst das es: Leicht zu verabeiten, wenig gewicht, hohe stabilität, preisgünstige herstellung.

mfg


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Und Wenn du es Backst, Kannst du damit zum Mond Fliegen.#6 #6 So Hart ist es dann.........oder eine anderes Beispiel : Deine Alten Ruten bestanden auch aus Glasfiber..:m :m :m


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Die besten Angelboote sind aber die der Firma Terhi. Ich selbst habe im Charter auf der Insel Fehmarn ein Terhi Vario F45 Boot. Ideal für 3 Personen zum Angeln und verhältnismäßig günstig, zuverlässig und bis ca. 4 Windstärken fahrbar.

Sehr sicher, kippstabil, hält härteste Stöße aus! Habe es schon selbst erfahren müssen. Mir ist das Boot mal beim Slippen vom Trailer gerutscht und volle Kante auf den Kiel gefallen, aus ca 1 Meter Höhe. Null passiert. Alles noch heil. Also echt geiles Boot. Jedes andere wäre schrott gewesen.

Motoriesierung ist bis 50 PS möglich. Boot im Standard kostet um die 5000,- Euro, dazu der Motor. Empfehlung 4 Takter verbraucht wesentlich weniger Benzin, stärke reicht eigentlich 30 PS. Bin ihn selbst mit 5,8,15,30,40 und 50 PS gefahren. Und ich sage 30 PS reicht aus. Das Boot selbst wiegt ja nur 300 Kilogramm.

Genial auch die Fischbox, das hohe Freiboard, die Reling, selbstlenzend (jegliches Wasser läuft auch im Stand ab).

Motorenpreis ab ca. 4000 Euro bei 30 PS Motoren, die gut sind, wie Mercury ELPT, oder billiger aber weniger Leistung trotz 30 PS Yamaha.

Gesamtpreis sollte nicht mehr als 10.000 Euro sein. Sonst zu teuer.

Grüße von der Insel Fehmarn #6


----------



## Rosi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Huch, das geht ja schneller als Brezeln backen#6 Heißt es denn nun, daß die ganze Schale aus einem Stück ist? Oder ist außen Kunststoff und innen Glasfaser?
Stimmt es, daß die GFK Boote schnell beschädigt sein können, weil ein spitzer Stein einen feinen Riß verursacht und sich das Innere dann voll Wasser saugt?


----------



## Rosi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*



			
				Fehmarn-Boote schrieb:
			
		

> Motoriesierung ist bis 50 PS möglich. Boot im Standard kostet um die 5000,- Euro, dazu der Motor. Empfehlung 4 Takter verbraucht wesentlich weniger Benzin, stärke reicht eigentlich 30 PS. Bin ihn selbst mit 5,8,15,30,40 und 50 PS gefahren. Und ich sage 30 PS reicht aus. Das Boot selbst wiegt ja nur 300 Kilogramm.
> (/quote]
> 
> Aha, das ist genau unser Boot, Vario T45, mit 4 Takter Honda bei 30PS, Messepreise?? Ich hatte es mir schon gedacht.
> ...


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Bei Terhi ist ein Riß in der Außenschale fast unmöglich und selbst wenn, lässt er sich mit gutem GFK Reparaturmaterial schnell und mühelos beseitigen.

Das Boot ist außen mit Kunststoff, dann Fiberglassplatten und dann schaumstoff, danach wieder Fiberglassplatten, dann wieder Kunststoff.

Vorteil: GFK
  leichtes Material
  brauch Osmose-Schutz wegen Durchnässung (Wasser geht auch durch 
                                                                Plastik, wenn es lange im 
                                                                Wasser liegt.)
  kann unkompliziert geslippt werden und wieder neu gewässert werden
  kaum pflegebedürfdig
  lässt sich gut reinigen mit dem passenden Mittel
  bricht selten (Splitterbruch), reißt nur
  und vieles mehr


Nachteil: GFK
  empfindlich beim Auffahren auf Stein
  vergilbt mit der zeit
  optische geschacksache - aber praktisch
  fällt nichts weiter ein



Wenn bei Terhi die Außenhaut beschädigt ist, kann sich das Schaummaterial (Polyuretanschaum) nicht vollsaugen. Es ist mit extrem hohem Druck gepresst, so dass selbst wasser keine Weg durch das Material finden kann. Das Boot ist somit praktisch unsinkbar - Siehe Terhi Werbung - Zersägen eines Bootes auf Wasser und beide Teile schwimmen weiter.

Grüße

Sanner


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Für Wasserski ist das Boot zwar tauglich mit 30 PS, aber dahinter fährt es sich dämlich, weil die Spur von nur 1,85 meter Breite des Bootes zu schmal ist um ein große passende steile Heckwelle für Sprünge beim Wasserski oder Wakeboarden zu zulassen.

Eine Stange anzubauen ist glaube ich unmöglich, höhsten ein Bügel von Reling zu Reling, siehe www.jetsnord.de im Online-Shop. Nachteil, sieht echt sche... aus.

Wichtig sollte dann auch eine Badeleiter sein, da diese nicht serienmäßig dabei ist.

Der Preis dieses Jahr auf der Hanseboot war nicht prinkelnd. Honda ist zwar ein Super Motor auch schön leise und läuft und läuft und läuft, aber auch ganz schön teuer. Mercury ist da meist billiger. Außerdem ist das Angebot bestimmt von dem aus Itzehoe (Harry Bleich?). Der Preis ist dann verhandelbar, man brauch nur die passende Grundlage. Er will / muss das Boot loswerden.

Wasserski ist also nur an den hinteren Klampen möglich, am besten mit zwei Seilen oder besser anderes Boot.


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Achso: Terhi T45 hat einen falschen Schwerpunkt, zu weit hinten, steht das Boot immer vorne hoch, besser F45. Da ist der Führerstand in der Mitte, auch besser zum Angeln.


----------



## Rosi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Also das Boot, welches da in der Halle stand, hatte er schon verkauft ( wir waren Freitag da ) Mit Itzehoe liegst du richtig, dazu gehört noch Peterle aus Plau am See. Das F 45 hatte er nicht mit auf der Messe, ist aber ein guter Tipp, weil ich ja meist alleine angeln fahre. Dann kann ich die Motorverlängerung weglassen.
Wie es mit Reling aussieht, wäre mir egal. An die Heckwelle haben wir nicht gedacht. Es ging eher um die Geschwindigkeit, vielleicht sind 40Ps besser, bis 40 ist das Boot zugelassen.

Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Für angeln und Wasserski?


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (17. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Hi Rose,

also ich denke mal 30 PS reichen eigentlich aus, ist ja auch ne Preisfrage. Wenn man genug Geld hat würde ich immer als privat die Höchstmotorisierung mit 50 PS nehmen. Bei Terhi brauchst du aber immer Langschaft. Im Privatgebrauch auch optimal ELPT - Elektro-Langschaft-PowerTrimm. Dann kannst du während der Fahrt den Motor elektrisch an-/absenken, für optimale Gleitfahrt.

Man muss ja mit 50 PS nicht vollgas geben, nur wenn man es halt braucht ist es da die power.

Geil zum Fahren sind natürlich immer ein paar PS mehr. Aber wie gesagt, ob Terhi nun genial zum Wasserskifahren ist, gute Frage. Es geht halt, aber ob es wirklich spass macht? Da sind die Boote von Quicksilver eher geeignet zu. Minimal teurer, z.B. der Flamingo 420 mit 40 PS und Trägerbogen an der Kabine, geht für beides Angeln / Bootsfahren / Power / Wasserski.

Preis für das Boot ca. 11.500 mit 40 PS. + Bügel


----------



## Rosi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Danke für die Mühe kurz nach Mitternacht#6 

Der Quicksilver ist auch ein feines Boot, sogar mit Kabine. Allerdings wird es ein wenig eng, wenn meine Männer alle mit wollen. Oder täuscht das? Hat das Boot eine bessere Heckwelle?


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (17. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Also der 420er Flamingo mit 3 Personen OK, danach zu eng. Heckwelle ist ein wenig Besser und er ist kippstabiler. Ist auch ca. 2 Meter breit. Man hat auch einen Unterschlupf wenn es mal regnet.

Besser der 460er oder sogar 510er Cruiser, da geht das super geil mit Angeln und auch Wakeboarden, aber Preis wesentlich höher.


----------



## Rosi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur damit angeln fahren. Wenn das Boot zu bequem ist und dauernd von Wassersportlern belagert wird, wäre das für mich ein Nachteil  Allerdings muß ich der Familie ja für das Geld auch ein bisschen Spaß bieten, oder?


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (20. November 2005)

*AW: Was ist GFK?*

Ich kann Dir nur Tipps zu den Booten und meine Erfahrungen näher bringen. Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Dich ja gern per PN melden.


----------

